# reed material



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive broken three reeds this year, and i need to make new ones. anyone know where to get the material?


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got reed material. Just get ahold of me. Will be gone tomorrow, but just email me. I have mylar in two different thickness.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've cut replacement reeds out of plastic milk jugs in the past. Look around the house. You might find somthing that works.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not ordered for a couple years, but I did get read material from Critter Calls. They came sort of preshaped and I purchased twenty assorted reeds, rubber bands, and wedges so that I would have plenty on hand.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have ordered from Crit R Call before. You can get a package of different materials for like 10 bucks. It is enough to make 100 reeds.

A funny story about reeds:

I was in Bismarck Scheels 3 years ago and they had a plastic bag filled with Tweety Reeds and another filled with Tally Ho reeds. There was about 20 reeds in each bag with a price tag that said $1.50. So I grabbed both bags, thought what a deal, and checked out. The girls rang me up, I paid the 3 dollars and whatnot cents and left. Later in the summer I am in there again and in the call aisle I see the same product, ONLY clearly marked $1.50 PER REED! LOL It was an honest mistake and obviously way too long of a time later to feel guilty about it. Needless to say I will never have to buy more reeds for those two calls again.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks everyone. i thought of trying milk jug, but the reeds are all thicker mylar, on a verminators thumper, a bill austin howler, and a tallyho. i actualy replaced the tallyho already. i talked to my boss today, and he said he knows he can get different materials down to .060". im gonna check tommorrow, and see exactly what i can get. when i get a chuck on dads lathe, im gonna start turning a few, so i might as well get a buncha stuff, and just start dinking around. not looking to get into bussiness, just a hobby, and maybe make some for my buddies. btw, if you ever loose the band on a call, those are bull bands, for castrating bulls, and can be had for about $2 for 100 at a farm store. thanks again, and i might still get ahold of you jerry, ill see what i come up with tommorrow.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd take Jerry up on his offer.

I've tried to make a few and they seemed to work OK but it was hard to find the right type of material. I ended up using one of those plastic signs you can buy at the hardware store. The ones that say "beware of dog", "no hunting", "for sale" etc... You know the ones, you see them all over the place.

By the time I was done messing around it would have been easeir to just buy a new call.

Good luck.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cutting reeds can be a fun pasttime. I ended up bending the heck out of my Verminator Syco Tweety reed so I cut a new one. That was a hard one to cut with the split in the reed. But by the time I was done I had a very good reed and now I think the call is twice as loud with the new reed.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wal-mart has playing cards that are 100% plastic. I use them on all my calls and they sound great and blow easy. They're dirt cheap, too.

Only downside is that they can bend and kink if you're not careful. I had one sitting in the bottom of my pack a couple weeks ago and it got a kink in it. It still worked just fine once I flattened it out again, but it's not something I liked doing in the field.


----------

